# DIY Mobile Audio + LCY 130 Ribbon First Impression Review!



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

First I want to Thank NPDang for the very reasonable opportunity to own my very own set of LCY Ribbons! This was my first time doing business with NPDang / DIY Mobile Audio and I must say it was simply A GREAT EXPERIENCE..!

Also, NPDand let me and a friend of mine audition his car and its ABSOLUTELY THE BEST CAR IVE EVER HEARD (period). <~for now.. :wink: 

The low down:

Car: 2001 Civic Coupe
HU: Eclipse CD8053
Amp: Tube Driver Blue 475
Mids: Dayton 6.5" Aluminum
Tweeters: Seas Lotus Reference Aluminum
Listeners: Myself and a good friend of mine, Shaun aka ShaunLy

Pictures:
































(Maybe Shaun's new setup)

















LCY 130 Ribbon Tweeters (subjective first impression):

:shock: THEY ARE FREAKEN AWESOME!!!! :shock: 

Honestly, you cant really describe it.. its simply the best 2kHz+ ive (we've) ever heard! I dont know if it was the combination of the TDB amps with the ribbon tweeters but from 2kHz up i (we) feel this car sounded better the NPDang's..! This setup had more smoothness then any silk tweeter ive (we've) ever heard - but with a shimmer thats leaves you with a residue of exicitement - and the transparency..they have a transparency like no other - but detail..detail Focal tweeters could only ever dream of!!
its seems the only down side of this tweeter is the size... :| ..but considering the transparency matched with a good set of midwoofers (like Seas Excel), good install and tuning (like NPDang's car).. tonality, staging, imaging, and output is as good or better then any other car ive heard (mostly better).. I must say, listening to this setup was a great way to sober up after a night of drinking..  also..not to be rude, but i almost feel sorry for you guys with conventional tweeters..or for you guys that dont believe me when i say these tweeters are awesome, because you guys are really missing out! ..but if its not your cup of tea, then i suppose thats your problem.... :mrgreen:

Thanks again NPDang,
-10k, Vinny N.


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome...now tell us how much the damn thing costs so i can check my wallet


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

I must agree NPDang's accord is by far the best I have ever heard! 

Tell us how much those ribbons costs  Did you build kicks for them? How does it look in your car?

Although to save money, I'm still sticking LPG 25NFA.

Thanks
David


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

blackreplica said:


> Awesome...now tell us how much the damn thing costs so i can check my wallet


you can easily ask NPDang yourself and im sure hell be happy to answer your questions. 



xDeLiRiOuSx said:


> I must agree NPDang's accord is by far the best I have ever heard!
> 
> Tell us how much those ribbons costs  Did you build kicks for them? How does it look in your car?
> 
> ...


Actually, i just got them last night, then installed them last night and had our foots under the tweeter to hold them up aimed at ear level. they were sitting in front of the mids in kickkpanels but we time aligned them back for a nearly perfect center stage.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

*LCY Home Audio Follow Up*

LCY Home Audio Follow Up:









LCY 130 Ribbons
Focal 6.5" Kevlar midwoofers
Xover point @ 4.5kHz 12dB/Oct
H/K Stereo reciever
Velodyne HGS12 (servo) subwoofer

First thing i noticed was that theyre really efficient! I have a -3dB slot on my xover but a couple more -dB's might take away from the "coldness" it has.. it didnt blend perfectly because of this but it was still damn impressive to listen too<!

Cymbals.. strings plucks.. string decays.. saxes.. pianos.. vocals, all had a new meaning to them.. REALISM! Realism that makes any conventional tweeter ive heard, just sound like a tweeter/speaker! in songs with strong female vocals, were you would normally hear a very nice voice reproduction, with LCY 130's youd hear a better voice reproduction that sounds like its coming from her throat! ..but not only the sound of her voice but the sound of air coming out of her throat..!

Did i mention that these things are silky smooth!!? you can put these things to about 1ft away from each ear and blast them at full volume and there might be some blood coming out of your ears and some tears coming from your eyes - but they wouldnt just be tears of intense output.. they would be tears of joy because theyre soo damn smooth..! 

simply, ive never heard my IASCA cd sound soo good.. or any of my music..!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

awesome... i've really been trying to figure out how to get some ribbons in my car but i have no kick space. i've asked this before buthavent gotten an answer, would anyone think its a bad idea to mount some in pillar pods? i dont know if opening a window while driving would destroy it or not. i might have to get crafty to fit in kicks


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Npdang's accord maybe the best sounding to you, but npdang himself is the sexiest guy.. :lol:  :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> awesome... i've really been trying to figure out how to get some ribbons in my car but i have no kick space. i've asked this before buthavent gotten an answer, would anyone think its a bad idea to mount some in pillar pods? i dont know if opening a window while driving would destroy it or not. i might have to get crafty to fit in kicks


i wouldnt know for sure, but theyll probably be alright up there..


















we tried them up there but it didnt sound to well BUT the Seas Lotus Reference tweeters didnt sound too well up there AT FIRST either, but after some time alignment and tuning down some areas they started sounding pretty good and staged very well. Im pretty sure with some tuning you can get them to sound pretty good!

its seems the real problem for ME...is How im going to mount these things with Seas Lotus RM110 4.5" mids........? (truth is i really dont need them but i already have them so.....)

























How bout a center channel..? 








___



dual700 said:


> Npdang's accord maybe the best sounding to you, but npdang himself is the sexiest guy.. :lol:  :lol:  :mrgreen:


Yes, He is a rather radiant fellow... 8)


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

Why complicate a system, if you don't need those mids just give them to me. (j/k) But seriously. Why bother with another set of drivers if you don't need it. The net result is that your system will look cleaner without the extra mids.

But if you really want it, I think it would sound best to have the mids next to the tweeters in kicks panels.

David


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

WTF, Vinh, first a knife, now u show us a bullet!
U think u a Viet Rambo? Bahahahaha.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

..its not mine..i swear!  

.
.
.

i was at the shooting range the other day and i found it in my car when i was test fitting.. wouldve had a lot of explaning to do if i go pulled over with that thing.. :|

whats wrong with wanting to be like Rambo..?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nothing wrong, but u gonna scare ICE-er, muahahahah 

You know what, I think I am gonna hang my bullets in car too, might scare thieves :lol:


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Nothing wrong, but u gonna scare ICE-er, muahahahah
> 
> You know what, I think I am gonna hang my bullets in car too, might scare thieves :lol:


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey 10K so where did you settle your ribbons at?

im thinking of glassing mine into the apillars

well see though


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

newtitan said:


> Hey 10K so where did you settle your ribbons at?


  in my house  

im comparing them against my Apogee mini towers...

I have to remake my fiberglass modes because one of my first ones warped.

but theyre planing to go in the upper kickpanel, under the dash, above my Lotus mids.. :wink:


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

can you post some pix plz?
i wanna see how they look, and another thing how much power are they getting?


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread is 5 years old. OP's last activity was 2 years ago.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

He had them sitting on the floor in his IS.


----------

